# Differences in convertible top quality?



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a big difference in convertible top quality? It's about that time for a replacement top for my '68 and I was wondering where the best place is to buy one? Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check out the vendors, Hemmings, and your local upholstery shops. I had a local shop replace the original top on my '67 back in 1985, and the top still looks good and works well. The price back then for a new top including the installation was $400. There are various thicknesses, etc. Get on the web and check it out. Research= money and time saved.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i bought my top and replacement glass on yearone, then had a local upholstery shop do the installation. There's a bit of extra material on the back end but that's because it wasn't a custom made top. get a good shop to do it and you're looking at about 1500 for a tailored replacement.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Go to your local upholstery shop and ask them what company they like best cause sometimes when a owner buys it first and then takes it in. They aren't that excited about the one you picked!!


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

what upholstery shop do you know who will actually TELL you to buy a top and bring it to them. Year one was the recommendation of the guys on this forum. i'm happy with it.


----------



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I was going to go with Year One, but they are so expensive compared to other outlets. I searched google for "Year One coupon codes" and found one their system would accept. But the shipping charge was something crazy, so I ended up going with Ames Performance for less. Year One mentioned their top is "at least 35 oz". while Ames says there's is 36 oz.; so I guess the quality is similar.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would not hesitate to trust Ames or Year one. As stated above, it's important that the shop doing the work is comfortable with the top you provide.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Get it direct from the maker , old stock tops tend to be dried out , especially the thread , some use cotton thread , stay away from them .


----------

